# Centerline Wheels



## 95mk3golf (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been thinking about this for some time now. i want to get centerline wheels like this..








or








i dont see many people going this way and i just wonder how it would turn out. LMK


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Centerline Wheels (95mk3golf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the first one. If you like them I think you should go for it. I mean overall it is your call to make....


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Centerline Wheels (coppertone)*

do it... #1


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Centerline Wheels (jetta98k2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta98k2* »_do it... #1

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## great_dane44 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Centerline Wheels (VR6DAMEN)*

i would rock either. Good choices


----------



## 5speedT (Oct 30, 2006)

#2


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (5speedT)*

#1 in da Hood, G


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

are they available in good offsets?? cause they are predominantly rear wheel drive wheels iirc
the first ones look hott though, and centerline makes a very nice quality product.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (vwkid23)*

You guys are crazy, the only ones I would even consider are #2


----------



## maximumVW (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Centerline Wheels (coppertone)*

First ones aren't bad... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (chargedsix)*

If I had a choice of the two it'd be the second ones.


----------



## 95mk3golf (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Elite_Vdub)*

i think 42mm offset


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (95mk3golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95mk3golf* »_i think 42mm offset
 You are correct as far as the offset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pow3r Hour (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (coppertone)*

hmmm i really like those wheels


----------



## 95mk3golf (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (coppertone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coppertone* »_ You are correct as far as the offset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do you know anyone who has centerline wheels?


----------



## jaysty (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Centerline Wheels (95mk3golf)*

i'd hit it.


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

those r the 2 exAct wheels i was thinking of getting about a year ago but **** happens and i still havnt got them


----------



## CandyWhiteSniff (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Elite_Vdub)*

the kind folks at centerline are retards.. did i mention they are *******s also


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Centerline Wheels (95mk3golf)*

I have an old set of the type in photo#1, but don't know the specs. Anyone know the model name or #?
Thanks, Michael


----------

